# My Ashton



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

This is my Ashton aka "Witches Tea Party" Lace Shawlette, designed by Stevieland. Thank you, again and again!!!!

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/SunsetKnitting/witches-tea-party-lace-shawlette


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I love that color, what yarn did you use?


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm going to run out of adjectives with you, Missy. 

Love!!!!!!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

The pattern is really lovely in that color and your work is lovely as well.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Gorgeous, really gorgeous!


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

The yarn is Cherry Tree Hill Suri Lace Alpaca - Witches Tea colorway...


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

Fantastic...Love the color!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful,love the colour.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous x


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Wow just love the colour and the shawl is a stunner!


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

Wow! - such delicate work, just beautiful.


----------



## Ellie2438 (Apr 25, 2011)

Beautiful, just beautiful. xx


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Absolutely fantastic! I'm so intimidated by everyone's beautiful work on this project I'm afraid to start mine, afraid I can't do Dee's lovely pattern justice!


----------



## polkadot (Feb 1, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Cindylu (Nov 6, 2011)

Just out of this world gorgeous,what a great job ! Is this your first lace shawl? I'm trying to get up the nerve to try one.


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

nice work.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

It is so beautiful, great work.


----------



## Grandma in Sweden (Nov 26, 2011)

Love it! It's wonderful!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sunset, fantastic job, and I love the colors! :thumbup:



dragondrummer said:


> Absolutely fantastic! I'm so intimidated by everyone's beautiful work on this project I'm afraid to start mine, afraid I can't do Dee's lovely pattern justice!


One stitch at a time, and you'll get there. Don't be afraid of lace!


----------



## adlibsam (Oct 23, 2011)

Another drooling episode on my part! I want to touch it!!!


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

Cindylu said:


> Just out of this world gorgeous,what a great job ! Is this your first lace shawl? I'm trying to get up the nerve to try one.


No, this one was not my first one. I knitted more than 30 different ones last year. But, please, try it!!! Join Ashton KAL and you will get all the help and advice from Dee (the designer - she is incredible!!!) and other KP members!!! All the best!!!


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

SunsetKnitting said:


> The yarn is Cherry Tree Hill Suri Lace Alpaca - Witches Tea colorway...


Can't find the yarn. Not even in the discontinued list.

It is beautiful. How many ounces/yards did your shawl take?

Carolyn


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Just beautiful - love the color!


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

carolyn tolo said:


> SunsetKnitting said:
> 
> 
> > The yarn is Cherry Tree Hill Suri Lace Alpaca - Witches Tea colorway...
> ...


I bought this yarn from a fellow knitter on Ravelry. It is not much on sale anywhere, you right. This site has some, check it out http://theknitter.com/surialpaca.html
My Ashton took 1 skein = 466.0 yards (426.1m) on US 2½ - 3.0 mm.


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Oh, I so love Ashton in lace weight! Just beautiful! Very nice colorway! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AngelaChai (Dec 14, 2011)

whhooott! this is really pretty! I'd love to have one likedat, no idea when i manage to make one! ><


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

LOL me too...but all of her work is amazing.



stevieland said:


> I'm going to run out of adjectives with you, Missy.
> 
> Love!!!!!!


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Absolutely Stunning


----------



## Lijnet (Oct 7, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful . . . so delicate!


----------



## Lijnet (Oct 7, 2011)

SunsetKnitting said:


> Cindylu said:
> 
> 
> > Just out of this world gorgeous,what a great job ! Is this your first lace shawl? I'm trying to get up the nerve to try one.
> ...


Thirty shawls in one year . . . OMG! I'm struggling with completing one in 6 months!


----------



## nancyalice48 (Jun 26, 2011)

Oh, I see you are a Canadian too, eh? It must be the way you have it draped on you in the office pic. Anyhow, were would I find a pattern for this one? Thanks Nancy
I spoke too soon. I went to your original page & found the pattern on Ravelry. Thanks so much for posting it. I have never tried this before so you will probably be hearing from me again, lol


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Gorgeous! Now I will have to do one in lace weight! May I ask what size needles you used?


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

kacey64 said:


> Gorgeous! Now I will have to do one in lace weight! May I ask what size needles you used?


Thank you for your lovely comment. Apparently, being a continental knitter I knit more loosely. So, I always go 1 size smaller than is called for. For this yarn I used US 2½ - 3.0 mm. Happy knitting and all the best!!!


----------

